# Song and Tune Projects > Song and Tune Projects >  The Pirates of The Caribbean Theme Song

## Odin Mandolin

Hello

I was wondering where I could find some tabs for the song 'He's a Pirate' from the Pirates of the Caribbean'.

If anyone could give me a link to its tabs or something that would be very useful.

Thanks.

----------


## sjf

I'm not sure if this is what you are looking for but.....

----------


## Carter Schultz

Here is a tab I did of that video:



--------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------
-0--0-0-0-0--0--0-0-0-0--0--0-0-0-0--0--0-0-0-0---

---------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------
---------0-0---0-2-3-3--3-5-2-2--0-----0-----
-2---5-----------------------------5-5-------

---------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------
---------0-0---0-2-3-3--3-5-2-2--0-----0-----
-2---5-----------------------------5---------

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
---------0-0---0-2-5-5--5-7-8-8--7-5-7--0----0-2-3-3--5-7-0----3-5-2--2--3-0-2--
-2---5--------------------------------------------------------------------------

-------------------------------------------------------
0--0--0--1-0--------------0----------------------------
---------------5--5--5--5-----3--3--3--3-5---5--3--2--0
-------------------------------------------------------

------------------------------------------------------1---|
0--0--0--1-0--------------0---------------------------0---|
---------------5--5--5--5-----3--3--3--3-5---5--3--2--0---|
---------------------------------------------0--2--0--2---|

----------


## Mike Snyder

Isn't this Hog-Eyed Man?

No, I guess not.

----------


## mrmando

> --------------------------------------------------
> --------------------------------------------------
> --------------------------------------------------
> -0--0-0-0-0--0--0-0-0-0--0--0-0-0-0--0--0-0-0-0---


Working on this first bit ... should have it down in a couple of weeks ...

----------


## journeybear

Didn't MIA just catch hell for this very thing at the Super Bowl?  :Confused:

----------


## Mark Robertson-Tessi

> Didn't MIA just catch hell for this very thing at the Super Bowl?


Yeah, and on another thread, someone was playing mostly in  G because it reserved their middle finger for other uses.  Or something like that.   :Grin: 

Cheers
MRT

----------


## FadeOutAgain

We played this song in my Orchestra, hell of a fun one!

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

Aaaaaaaaargh!

----------


## JEStanek

This 14 year old (at the time) did an adequate job with it, eh?



Jamie

----------


## ian s

great film , i remember enjoying the the last tune at the end of the film , does anyone have the tabs or chords ? thanks

----------


## ian s

> great film , i remember enjoying the the last tune at the end of the film , does anyone have the tabs or chords ? thanks


just to add it was the film ending that featured the captain and the botonist

----------

